# Sunrise Bay Resort and Club- Marco Island



## cpnuser (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone stayed at the Sunrise Bay Resort and Club on Marco Island recently?  There are no reviews.  Could you give me some info on units?  Is there free internet?  From RCI reviews- some say kitchens are small.  Thanks for any info.  Can email me-  love2save@verizon.net


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 15, 2011)

The resort says they offer free wireless internet in their "All Purpose Room", so I wouldn't expect it in the units. You do know this is on the Marco River and is not on the beach?

http://sunrisebayresort.com/amenities.html


----------



## luannb (Jan 10, 2014)

cpnuser said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Sunrise Bay Resort and Club on Marco Island recently?  There are no reviews.  Could you give me some info on units?  Is there free internet?  From RCI reviews- some say kitchens are small.  Thanks for any info.  Can email me-  love2save@verizon.net


Sunrise is very nice. Might be hard to get in. If booked try Marco Resort & Club


----------

